# Revelation !



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Depuis quelques temps, dans l'ombre, oeuvre sur ce forum un groupustule terroriste.

Ces gens se sont fixé pour objectif de ne remuer que le vide, faire l'apologie de la bêtise et de la crasse la plus vile.

Ils ont contaminé tout le bar, c'est un fait, et se sont lance a l'assaut de "presentez-vous" sous l'oeil torve et laxiste de la moderation en place.

La folie des histoires de carottes ? C'etait eux.
Les posts en couleur sans raison valable ? Encore eux.
Et sans doute d'autres encore.

Quel but a tout cela, sinon habituer le reste a la mediocrite et a la chienlit ?

Apres un long travail de recherche, nous savons que le nom de leur groupe est "Le derriere".

Trouvez-vous cela serieux ?
Est-ce a cela que vous voulez que soit accole votre nom ?

Allons...

Il n'est pas dans notre ethique de faire de la delation, aussi tairons-nous leur nom, estimant que les avertissements discrets que nous leur avons envoye seront suffisants pour ceux d'entre eux ayant l'intelligence de les comprendre.

Posteurs integres, a vous de voir - mais desormais, vous ne pourrez pas dire que vous ne saviez pas.

Reagissez !
Rejoignez le Parti du Bar pour l'Ingenierie Sociale


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

Oh non, dites-moi pas que... Ce silence... Non, je n'ose point l'imaginer.

Toujours est-il que suis heureux que tu aies retrouv&#233; tes bras.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, dans l'ombre, oeuvre sur ce forum un groupustule terroriste.
> 
> ...



Est ce que Le derrière recrute ?? Si ca peut te faire chier, j'aimerais les rejoindre 



PS : Effectivement, félicitations pour ta greffe de bras tout neuf


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

Mais...
De quoi Parle ce monsieur?


----------



## elKBron (24 Mai 2007)

d un truc dans un autre fil où il est question de bras de chocolats, de sissi inspiratrice, de trucs vachement interessants, mais comme LUI n'en voit pas l'interet, ben il nous pousse à écrire des trucs sans intéret, alors qu'avant, c'etait bien.

quoi mon post n'interesse personne ? Bon, alors : j'ai un bras à vendre, si ca peut depanner...


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, dans l'ombre, oeuvre sur ce forum un groupustule terroriste.


Ah terrorriste ! On m'appelle ? \o/



			
				Le-golem a dit:
			
		

> Ces gens se sont fixé pour objectif de ne remuer que le vide, faire l'apologie de la bêtise et de la crasse la plus vile.


mmmmmhh :love:



			
				Le_golem a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont contaminé tout le bar, c'est un fait, et se sont lance a l'assaut de "presentez-vous" sous l'oeil torve et laxiste de la moderation en place.


Un modo avec un oeil torve ? Bèèèh. Je veux pas savoir.:sick:



			
				Le_golem a dit:
			
		

> La folie des histoires de carottes ? C'etait eux.
> Les posts en couleur sans raison valable ? Encore eux.
> Et sans doute d'autres encore.
> 
> Quel but a tout cela, sinon habituer le reste a la mediocrite et a la chienlit ?


P'tin, ça c'est au moins des super délinquants. Ils parlent de carottes et ils postent en couleur. Non, vraiment, la société devient dangereuse pour nos enfants.



> Apres un long travail de recherche, nous savons que le nom de leur groupe est "Le derriere".


MOUHAHAAAAAA. De qui ?



> Trouvez-vous cela serieux ?


Nan, vraiment, c'est mal:rateau:


> Est-ce a cela que vous voulez que soit accole votre nom ?


Euh bin je compte pas me marrier avec qui que ce soit là tout de suite. Non, non, non, n'accolons pas nos noms au bas d'un parchemin.



> Allons...


Oui, m'enfin



> Il n'est pas dans notre ethique de faire de la delation,


Bin voyons 


> aussi tairons-nous leur nom, estimant que les avertissements discrets que nous leur avons envoye seront suffisants pour ceux d'entre eux ayant l'intelligence de les comprendre.


Wohé, discret, tu parles. J'étais au courant que j'allais recevoir mon avertissement avant je ne le reçoive. C'est dire...


> Posteurs integres,


gné ?


> a vous de voir - mais desormais, vous ne pourrez pas dire que vous ne saviez pas.


Bah oui, mais on sait toujours pas en fait.


> Reagissez !


Ah ça, ça me parle.... AUX ARMES ! \o/


> Rejoignez le Parti du Bar pour l'Ingenierie Sociale


P'tin y a un parti au bar. J'te raconte pas les soirées d'élections, hé hé hé.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Bon, ça y est les conneries ?
Puisque tu sembles avoir retrouvé tes bras, assumes un peu, cesse de faire ta chochotte, balance des noms !

Tu es sûr que tu ne parles pas de la Horde, au moins ?
Parce que, sans vouloir t'offenser, pour la Horde, tout le monde est au courant...


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountruk a dit:


> Mais...
> De quoi Parle ce tocard?




Je ne sais vraiment pas. Un illuminé encore sans doutes...


----------



## Alycastre (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> l'Ingenierie Sociale



 :mouais:


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2007)

:sleep: :sleep: :sleep: 

Gratt gratt gratt...
...
Tiens ; j'ai un poil blanc...
...
C'est bizarre à cet endroit-là...


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Pendant que vous ironisez bêtement, deja un des membre du derriere a vire sa cuti et s'est joint a nous, comprenant ou etaient la justice, le bon gout et son interet bien compris.


----------



## le_magi61 (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Rejoignez le Parti du Bar pour l'Ingenierie Sociale



Je te propose (conseil gratuit) le nom suivant pour ton parti : 

Parti Unique du Bar pour l'Ing&#233;nierie Sociale 
Comme &#231;a, tu seras toujours devant!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Pendant que vous ironisez bêtement, deja un des membre du derriere a vire sa cuti et s'est joint a nous, comprenant ou etaient la justice, le bon gout et son interet bien compris.



Ouais... Sûrement cette balance de Ed... On connaît, on connaît...


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Rejoignez le Parti du Bar pour l'Ingenierie Sociale



Si seulement vous vous étiez appelés le *P*arti *U*nifié du *B*ar pour l'*I*ngénierie *S*ociale

J'aurais surement fait un effort. Mais là, c'est vraiment pas bandant comme perspective.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Ed la girouette, rien de nouveau sous le soleil quoi


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

C'est le jeu du Château ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (24 Mai 2007)

La mouette a dit:


> C'est le jeu du Château ?



P'têt' pas... Mais un été chiant de plus s'annonce...


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

Y aura bien un petit incendie + ou - volontaire pour réchauffer l'ambiance ...non ?


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

A sa vou faite moin les malin in ? 

Mon frere m'avai di - et voila quan on se moke tou le tem !


----------



## jugnin (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Pendant que vous ironisez bêtement, deja un des membre du derriere a vire sa cuti et s'est joint a nous, comprenant ou etaient la justice, le bon gout et son interet bien compris.



J'ai parlé de la bande à Basile, on est encore loin du compte.


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> A sa vou faite moin les malin in ?
> 
> Mon frere m'avai di - et voila quan on se moke tou le tem !



_FONT=Courier New_ 

Usurpateur ! ta police de (sans) caract&#232;re dit" new" , mais je vois rien de nouveau .. rembours&#233;


----------



## Lamégère (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, dans l'ombre, oeuvre sur ce forum un groupustule terroriste....et patati et patata...
> Rejoignez le Parti du Bar pour l'Ingenierie Sociale





Le_golem a dit:


> A sa vou faite moin les malin in ?
> 
> Mon frere m'avai di - et voila quan on se moke tou le tem !


Ton frère n'avait plus le temps de corriger tes fautes?


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

Lamégère a dit:


> Ton frère n'avait plus le temps de corriger tes fautes?



En fait, non, il a reperdu ses bras


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Mais...
> De quoi Parle ce monsieur?



Il parle du CUL bein sur.
Et d'ailleurs il parrait qu'il une casquette en peau de fesse.
Ceci explique surement celà.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Il parle du CUL bein sur.
> Et d'ailleurs il parrait qu'il une casquette en peau de fesse.
> Ceci explique surement celà.




Je savais bien que derrière tout ça se cachait une histoire de fesses ...


----------



## Lamégère (24 Mai 2007)

CouleurSud a dit:


> En fait, non, il a reperdu ses bras



Aie c'est terrible!


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

odré a dit:


> Je savais bien que[/color] derrière tout ça se cachait une histoire de fesses ...




Où ça, où ça?


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

dtc bien s&#251;r


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Depuis quelques temps, dans l'ombre, oeuvre sur ce forum un grou*pustule* terroriste.


 
Qu'est-ce que bobby a encore fait ?


----------



## rezba (24 Mai 2007)

Pour le moment, tout &#231;a est extr&#234;mement d&#233;solant. C'est pas "hausser le niveau", qu'il va falloir, c'est carr&#233;ment "essayer de se mettre &#224; penser".
Ou alors, le suicide. C'est une bonne option aussi.

Apr&#232;s tout, compte-tenu du fait que Benjamin m'a ray&#233; tous mes double-pseudos, je ne vois pas pourquoi un truc aussi minable que &#231;a peut perdurer plus de 24 heures.


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2007)

Moi j'ai deja pens&#233; &#224; essayer de me mettre (juste pour voir hein) mais elle est pas assez longue.


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Pour le moment, tout ça est extrêmement désolant. C'est pas "hausser le niveau", qu'il va falloir, c'est carrément "essayer de se mettre à penser".
> Ou alors, le suicide. C'est une bonne option aussi.
> 
> Après tout, compte-tenu du fait que Benjamin m'a rayé tous mes double-pseudos, je ne vois pas pourquoi un truc aussi minable que ça peut perdurer plus de *24 heures*.



Au fond, tu as raison. Il faudrait peut-être mettre une date de péremption sur les pseudos


----------



## La mouette (24 Mai 2007)

C'est pas la longueur qui compte, mais le diamètre du réceptacle qui compte. Si ce dernier est assez grand même une petite a sa chance


----------



## TibomonG4 (24 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Après tout, compte-tenu du fait que Benjamin m'a rayé tous mes double-pseudos, je ne vois pas pourquoi un truc aussi minable que ça peut perdurer plus de 24 heures.



Quelle était donc la couleur du cheval blanc d'Henri IV ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Ok, ok, j'avoue, je fais partie du groupuscule - je suis membre du CUL
Mais je comprend ton point de vue, golem, alors...


*Apr&#232;s m'y &#234;tre bien d&#233;foul&#233;, je me retire du CUL !*










En fait, non, mais je trouvais &#231;a marrant de dire &#231;a.


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

Merci à tous ceux qui se sont demandé qui je pouvais bien être, la lecture de vos différents MP, posts et commentaires fut un plaisir.

Merci au seul d'entre vous qui me boula rouge.

Merci à rezba pour son épithète qui m'aida bien dans mes efforts pour faire croire que je suis lui.

Merci aux membres du CUL qui, à leur corps défendant, furent mes inspirateurs pour créer le PUBIS (Parti Unique au Bar pour l'Ingénierie Sociale) - l'un étant l'envers de l'autre.

Merci aussi à ma maman sans laquelle je ne serais pas là,
Mon père,
Mes frères, mes soeurs et toute la smala.

Voilà.

Et moi, qui suis-je ?
Allez, un indice : mon homme tronc mystérieux s'appelle Jimmy et je vous fis part de ses aventures, il y a bien longtemps...


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

j'peux dire moi ?


----------



## Le_golem (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4277193 a dit:
			
		

> j'peux dire moi ?


Laisse-les chercher, ce n'est pas trop dur, si ?

En tous cas, ce n'est pas rezba - que son honneur soit lavé de toute cette souillure mal orthographiée.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Je suis contre la délation et contre l'affrontement.
Pour moi, la seule chose à même de sauver le Bar de la médiocrité, c'est l'excellence.
Cela dit, une question se pose : le Bar veut/peut-il être sauvé ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

Et question pr&#233;liminaire : c'est qui au juste, le bar ?


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

Question suivante et toujours pr&#233;liminaire : Qu'est ce que l'excellence, et qui en d&#233;fini les r&#232;gles, bien entendue, parfaitement objectives et d'un consensus total ?


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4277215 a dit:
			
		

> Question suivante et toujours préliminaire : Qu'est ce que l'excellence?



C'est moi mais tu peux me tutoyer car je suis bon.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4277215 a dit:
			
		

> Question suivante et toujours préliminaire : Qu'est ce que l'excellence, et qui en défini les règles, bien entendue, parfaitement objectives et d'un consensus total ?


Bonne question. Un indice chez vous.


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

non là c'est suffisance :-"


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> non là c'est suffisance :-"


Je préfère croire que tu me connais trop bien pour penser vraiment ce que tu as écrit.


----------



## da capo (24 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je préfère croire que tu me connais trop bien pour penser vraiment ce que tu as écrit.



Docte & vil Docte & vil ?

C'est qui ça ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

starmac a dit:


> C'est qui &#231;a ?


Le nioube dans toute sa splendeur&#8230; Qu'on le pende !


----------



## Melounette (24 Mai 2007)

Ouais bin en fait, je pourrais jamais deviner, je parie que c'est encore un revenant ou une revenante que j'ai pas connu parce que je suis trop nioube. 
Spa cool comme jeu. J'en veux un autre.


----------



## Bassman (24 Mai 2007)

C'est qui DocEvil ?


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4277289 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui DocEvil ?



C'est le type dont l'avatar est une gomette


----------



## bobbynountchak (24 Mai 2007)

PonkHead a dit:


> C'est le type dont l'avatar est une gomette


Ah oui! 

Il parait qu'il &#233;coute G&#233;n&#233;zisse aussi.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2007)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah oui!
> 
> Il parait qu'il écoute Génézisse aussi.



Le groupe dont le chanteur est une gourmette ?

La boucle est bouclée.


----------



## tirhum (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4277207 a dit:
			
		

> Et question préliminaire : c'est qui au juste, le bar ?


----------



## mado (24 Mai 2007)

Avoir une r&#233;v&#233;lation en d&#233;couvrant le CUL.
C'est assez normal, note.

Have fun


----------



## CouleurSud (24 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Je suis contre la délation et contre l'affrontement.
> Pour moi, la seule chose à même de sauver le Bar de la médiocrité, c'est l'excellence.
> Cela dit, une question se pose : le Bar veut/peut-il être sauvé ?



Sur le fond, tes questions finissent par lasser 

Le Bar veut/peut-il être sauvé ? 

Suffit pas d'être passionné, il faut aussi être passionnant


----------



## jpmiss (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] Bassman;4277289 a dit:
			
		

> C'est qui DocEvil ?


Kate?


----------



## Pascal 77 (24 Mai 2007)

[MGZ] BackCat;4277207 a dit:
			
		

> Et question préliminaire : c'est qui au juste, le bar ?





tirhum a dit:


>



Donc, le bar, c'est Amok ! (Bar de méditéranée=loup) :mouais:

Je suis déjà dehors ! :rateau:


----------



## loustic (25 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Bar de méditéranée=loup :mouais:



loup bar


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Mai 2007)

loustic a dit:


> loup bar



Tu sais qu'au rayon surgelés des supermarchés, on trouve aussi plein de sortes de sticks de poisson ...  loup stick


----------



## Melounette (25 Mai 2007)

Le_golem a dit:


> Merci à tous ceux qui se sont demandé qui je pouvais bien être, la lecture de vos différents MP, posts et commentaires fut un plaisir.
> 
> Merci au seul d'entre vous qui me boula rouge.
> 
> ...


Trouvé \o/
Bon qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?


----------



## krystof (25 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Kate?



Bon, j'ai rien dit jusqu'à présent, mais faut pas pousser mémé dans les orties...

Qu'est Kate sans mon génie ? Rien.

Et c'est pas toi qui va arranger les choses.

S'il te plait, reste à ta place. Le docteur Pelloux m'a assez dit du mal de toi pour que tu la mette en veilleuse quelque temps...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Trouvé \o/
> Bon qu'est-ce qu'on gagne ?









C'est pas une de mes meilleurs plumes.
Mais j'en ai donné pas mal.​


----------



## Melounette (25 Mai 2007)

Mais ouais, mais c'est pas du tout ma taille ça ! \o/ En plus, la plume va être complètement perdue au milieu de ma raie de fesses.
Pfff...je joue plus avec vous dans ces conditions.


----------



## rezba (25 Mai 2007)

Il est o&#249;, Jimmy l'&#233;tron, que je lui botte le cul ?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Il voulait venir en personne, mais il a loupé la marche.

Puis, là, il a piscine, il fait manequin pour les cours de secourisme.

Une autre fois, peut-être ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

'T'ain d'Adèle et de Manon réunies©! Les jeux de piste ça me faisait déjà profondément chier en colonie de vacances quand j'étais môme... Ça s'arrange franchement pas en vieillissant... :mouais:


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> 'T'ain d'Ad&#232;le et de Manon r&#233;unies&#169;! Les jeux de piste &#231;a me faisait d&#233;j&#224; profond&#233;ment chier en colonie de vacances quand j'&#233;tais m&#244;me... &#199;a s'arrange franchement pas en vieillissant... :mouais:


Cela dit, fier ami Corse, vu le nombre proprement incroyable de trucs qui t'emmerdent, t'aurais peut-&#234;tre plus vite fait de nous dire ce qui ne te navre pas&#8230;


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

DocEvil a dit:


> Cela dit, fier ami Corse, vu le nombre proprement incroyable de trucs qui t'emmerdent, t'aurais peut-être plus vite fait de nous dire ce qui ne te navre pas


Si peu de choses... C'est grave, Docteur?...


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

Non...

Mais, s'il est des colères qui sont saines, alors tu es parmis les êtres les plus sains qui soient ici.

C'est bien  ça, non ?


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

Je m'en branle un peu, à vrai dire...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

krystof a dit:


> Le docteur Pelloux m'a assez dit du mal de toi pour que tu la mette en veilleuse quelque temps...


Sans vouloir abuser...
Tu peux me faire parvenir par MP les allégations de ce bon docteur Pelloux?... 
Connaissant d'autres anesthésistes, j'aimerais juste vérifier s'il existe des constantes dans le comportement et les agissements de cette engeance...

D'avance, merci.


----------



## jpmiss (25 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Connaissant d'autres anesthésistes



Drogué!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (25 Mai 2007)

jpmiss a dit:


> Drogué!


*
CALOMNIE!!!*


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Si peu de choses... C'est grave, Docteur?...


Non.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (25 Mai 2007)

PATOCHMAN a dit:


> Ouais... Sûrement cette balance de Ed... On connaît, on connaît...


Même pas! Pitin, je suis grave à la bourre sur ce coup.


----------



## rezba (25 Mai 2007)

T'es compl&#232;tement fini, tu veux dire.


----------



## bobbynountchak (25 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'es compl&#232;tement fini, tu veux dire.


Parce qu'il a commenc&#233;, Ed?


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2007)

Il est pas ferm&#233; ce fil?




:rateau:


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> T'es complètement fini, tu veux dire.





bobbynountchak a dit:


> Parce qu'il a commencé, Ed?



Et murde, je comprends même pas ce que vous racontez.


----------



## mado (28 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et murde, je comprends même pas ce que vous racontez.




Mouais, c'est ça. Parfois y'a des orgasmes on se souvient plus de rien après..
Une révélation ça s'appelle


----------



## Ed_the_Head (28 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, c'est ça. Parfois y'a des orgasmes on se souvient plus de rien après..
> Une révélation ça s'appelle


Le m&#234;me titre que le sujet? tu l'as fait expr&#232;s?  


un _orgasme_? Multiple au moins?


----------



## Pascal 77 (28 Mai 2007)

mado a dit:


> Mouais, c'est ça. Parfois y'a des orgasmes on se souvient plus de rien après..
> Une révélation ça s'appelle



Ou une dose de GHB, ça dépend


----------



## jpmiss (28 Mai 2007)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou une dose de GHB, ça dépend



'tain lui! Mais si tu balance toutes mes combines je fais comment moi après?! 

Hein!


----------



## LeConcombreMaske (29 Mai 2007)

oui sauf qu'habituellement c'est la future victime qui en absorbe... en d'autres termes, il va bien falloir que tu arrêtes la GHB un jour jp...


----------



## Bassman (29 Mai 2007)

Ah ben on sait pas, si &#231;a se trouve il a besoin de &#231;a pour pouvoir se mettre au boulot avec madame JP


----------



## rezba (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et murde, je comprends même pas ce que vous racontez.





mado a dit:


> Mouais, c'est ça. Parfois y'a des orgasmes on se souvient plus de rien après..
> Une révélation ça s'appelle





Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Le même titre que le sujet? tu l'as fait exprès?
> 
> 
> un _orgasme_? Multiple au moins?





Pascal 77 a dit:


> Ou une dose de GHB, ça dépend




Si je peux me permettre, puisque vous déviez profondément des conclusions auxquelles Bobby et moi étions arrivés, il ne s'agit pas ici de GHB, mais de RU 486.


----------



## Ed_the_Head (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, puisque vous déviez profondément des conclusions auxquelles Bobby et moi étions arrivés, il ne s'agit pas ici de GHB, mais de RU 486.


Et fort heureusement pour vous, &#231;a n'a pas fonctionn&#233; pour ma m&#232;re.


----------



## Pascal 77 (29 Mai 2007)

rezba a dit:


> Si je peux me permettre, puisque vous déviez profondément des conclusions auxquelles Bobby et moi étions arrivés, il ne s'agit pas ici de GHB, mais de RU 486.



Le problème, c'est que si Bobby parvient à une conclusion, n'importe quel être même seulement à demi sain d'esprit devrait parvenir à la conclusion inverse, non ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (29 Mai 2007)

Ed_the_Head a dit:


> Et fort heureusement pour vous, ça n'a pas fonctionné pour ma mère.



Et pourtant tu étais bien à la ru(e), la question était juste à quel numéro  

Pascal


----------



## Fab'Fab (30 Mai 2007)

Tiens, un fil à la con dans lequel je ne suis pas encore...


----------

